# Best football tips today 10 November 2022



## wawbet (Nov 10, 2022)

Best football tips today​


CompetitionMatchTipsoddResultLa LigaReal Madrid vs Cadizover 2.51.46La LigaValence vs Betisover 1.51.33Denmark cupAarhus vs Nordsjaellandover 1.51.30Germany WestFortuna Koln vs Koln IIover 1.51.24Germany OberligaBonner vs Konigsdorfover 2.51.36


*over/under* : https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/11/football-betting-tips-today-overunder.html
 *both teams to score*: https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/11/football-betting-tips-1x2-today.html
*1x2 tips*: https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/11/football-betting-tips-1x2-today.html


----------

